# Wanting Schwinn Sramblers and Tornados



## Miss BMX (Dec 19, 2007)

Looking for Schwinn Scramblers, Mag Scramblers,Phantoms,36/36 and Tornados. Thanks


----------



## rob_n_rat (Apr 13, 2008)

*i have one!!!*

i am the original owner of an 80s mag scrambler and am looking to sell it. it is original except for the back tire. the front even has the original mag scrambler tire. this bike is rare as it has the aluminum mags. if your interested please contact me. i would add the pictures but i cant figure out how. if interested i can email the pics. thanks


----------



## fourstarbikes (Apr 14, 2008)

*what are*

ya looking for as far as tornados  i have a orange complete org tornado and a blk complete org tornado both for sale let me know if interested


----------



## odds&sods (Jun 17, 2008)

I have mini scrambler with the cantilever fame. if interested let me know.


----------

